

Samsung factory robbed at gunpoint, $36 million in devices stolen - hamburg
http://9to5google.com/2014/07/07/samsung-fa…

======
abdelm
Correct Link: [http://9to5google.com/2014/07/07/samsung-factory-robbed-
at-g...](http://9to5google.com/2014/07/07/samsung-factory-robbed-at-
gunpoint-36-million-in-smartphones-tablets-and-laptops-stolen/)

